

Hunchentoot, CCL and Windows - mindaugas
http://sean-ross.blogspot.com/2009/03/hunchentoot-ccl-and-windows.html

======
mahmud
For the uninitiated, Hunchentoot is a multithreaded, complete, standards
compliant Common Lisp web server written by Edi Weitz. It dutifuly server 8
"web sites" for me (internal web apps rather, and 2 public facing sites.)

<http://weitz.de/hunchentoot/>

CCL is Clozure Common Lisp, formerly known as Open MCL. A Common Lisp
implementation with a native compiler[1]. Clozure runs on various combinations
of 32 and 64 bit x86 and PowerPC running the usual suspects (Linux, Windows,
FreeBSD, OS X and Solaris)

[1] Not to be confuse with Clojure, which is another Lisp dialect that runs
only on the JVM. Or Closure, which is a Common Lisp web browser. Or Closer,
which is a portability layer for advanced CLOS meta-object protocol
extensions.

